# TX5K  - Clipperton 2013

## rv3mi

new one     :Smile: 

http://www.cordell.org/CI/CI_pages/CI_Main.html

----------


## Terry

> :


,    . ::::

----------


## rv3mi

:Smile: 

 ,     1    2013 .....

: http://www.cordell.org/CI/index.html

----------

RU9CA

----------


## R3VA

> -   TX5K


     2013 !

----------

RU9CA

----------


## R7CA

K6K/mm,       ,     2   . 
 :Shocked:  http://www.mywebs.su/blog/interestingly/4159.html

----------


## UA0IT

> DX- 
> http://www.dxa2.org/


     Liderboard  Clublog`  :Razz:

----------


## UA0IT

" "?      .

----------


## RVMS

> " "?      .


 
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/166104/

----------


## RW4NH

,      ?
  -  ,      :

      DVD-     -        . 
     ,         .
       ?

----------


## rv3mi

new one #324 !!!

 ,        15  CW!
 - !     ,        :Smile: 

P.S.  40 .  LP -,  20     ,  17 .    ......

----------


## RA1WU

....

----------


## rv3mi

5     QSO
30 . CW  40 . CW

 :Smile:

----------


## Yan

> " polic"     .       ...


    ,              ,        .        ,             .     . :Sad:

----------


## R2DO

To RT3M:

,       -?
      ?
    .

  -...

----------


## RL3FW

> RV3MI   ...


      .

----------

rv3mi

----------


## UA0IT

> ssb      -     . 5   14,160 RI1ANU     59+10, 100   .


 ,  , 5 ))
www.voacap.com

----------

